# Planting Glosso.



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

It's the world's biggest pain in the a$$ but what the hell. I had to try it. My only question is how deep do I have to plant it. I cut them in individual plants and I stuck them down until you can see a little bit of the stem and the leaf. Do I trim the roots? Some of the roots are pretty long. And I cut them to look like a "T".


----------



## aquasox (Sep 3, 2005)

Seems like you got the right idea with the depth...may want to trim the roots a little so they don't rot.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

lol... You got a whole junk load of glosso from me. Yes it is a pain in the ass. To plant it I cut the runner portion of it so that it forms a T. I leave the roots on, the longer the better.. I take a tweezer and hold onto all the root tips or a little higher up. Then I shuv the roots into the substrate unto the cut runners get buried. If the roots are to short just shove the plant into the substrate and just leave the leaves visible above the substrate..

Hope this helps.. And be patient.. All the glosso I sent you should take several hours to plant..

Peace,
Ry


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

*Questions, questions and Mo questions.*

Patience isn't the word Spud.

:thumbsup: 

I'm actually doing it like you guys said. But it is a b^tch. I just got my 65W fixture and set that up on my lunch time. Man does it look pretty. I still have about 75% of that dang Glosso in the bucket.

:icon_eek: 

But to get this straight, the more light I push on the suckas, the more compact they'll stay right? That means that they won't be growing up so high. That's a good thing.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

yes, higher light will keep them more compact. With my experience with glosso when you cut it, that first cutting may grow verticle then the rest of its runners growns horizontal..


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

> To plant it I cut the runner portion of it so that it forms a T. I leave the roots on, the longer the better.. I take a tweezer and hold onto all the root tips or a little higher up. Then I shuv the roots into the substrate unto the cut runners get buried. If the roots are to short just shove the plant into the substrate and just leave the leaves visible above the substrate..


I did my glosso this way after reading this thread and its doing fine. I just buried it until a small amount of the leaves showed--and that was that....


----------



## dschmeh (Feb 5, 2006)

dont forget to pick up bengay and heat packs for you back tomorrow . Youll need it after hunching over and planting that stuff all Day


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> To plant it I cut the runner portion of it so that it forms a T. I leave the roots on, the longer the better.. I take a tweezer and hold onto all the root tips or a little higher up. Then I shuv the roots into the substrate unto the cut runners get buried. If the roots are to short just shove the plant into the substrate and just leave the leaves visible above the substrate..


My method of planting as well! Works for any plant that propagates via runner.

Mike


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

dschmeh said:


> dont forget to pick up bengay and heat packs for you back tomorrow . Youll need it after hunching over and planting that stuff all Day


Well, the six pack actually helps out also.

:thumbsup: 

I guess you have to plant Glosso when you're in the mood. When I got home from work last night, I was like "Hmm, let me finish this off.", but then I sat down and had a couple of beers and *Boom*...

Nope.

But after the 5th beer I was ready to go at it. So yeah...

I'm calling in dead today.


----------



## Hunter P (Aug 6, 2013)

sorry to bring up an old thread but if i didnt want to trim it would it still spread by itslef?


----------

